# Have you seen one like this before?



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

My boss got a call from a customer wanting to replace this water. When we walked into the basement we couldn't believe what we were looking at. HO said that the heater was 73 years old and never even replaced an element!
Enjoy!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That kinda sucks that you drug asbestos out all over your shop, truck, clothes, clients house, your office, and your house. 

Good picture though.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> That kinda sucks that you drug asbestos out all over your shop, truck, clothes, clients house, your office, and your house.
> 
> Good picture though.


:laughing:

Pretty cool story though. Where was it located? (state)


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> That kinda sucks that you drug asbestos out all over your shop, truck, clothes, clients house, your office, and your house.
> 
> Good picture though.



Oh jeeze. I dont know how civilization made it this far, do to the horrible horrible Asbestos.:laughing: 

Cool pics though, seems there is some wiring missing? Did it have a ground wire on it?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Now thats a w/h.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i pulled the exact same thing out about three months ago. What a beast! Went to winterize the house and couldn't find the W.H., i mean who looks for a freezer to be the WH? Of course it wouldn't drain, called realtor and this particular heater was supposed to have been replaced when this house was sold ten years earlier but was still kicking!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen some stone lined electric water heaters 30-40 years old and still kicking. Thet were popular in the 70's for some reason and seem to last quite some time. A BEAST to remove though. I've never seen one of those. Nice pics....


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

good find! never seen one of those yet!


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

That is definitely a first for me! That is the real deal for sho

I hope the HO is not expecting 73 years out of the new one :laughing:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> i pulled the exact same thing out about three months ago. What a beast! Went to winterize the house and couldn't find the W.H., i mean who looks for a freezer to be the WH? Of course it wouldn't drain, called realtor and this particular heater was supposed to have been replaced when this house was sold ten years earlier but was still kicking!


ha we thought it was a freezer too and yes it was a bear to get out of the basement!


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats something the Romans shipped over right? Wow. First for me. I think Noah helped with the engineering on that one.:thumbup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I would of only hoped that noah had engineered it. Might have at least been lighter!


----------

